# Endoleak repair



## strost (Dec 7, 2012)

Good morning,
I would like an opinion on a code for the procedure below.  It is for a repair of an endoleak using Aptus endostapler.  I could not find any so I was thinking unlisted 37799 with a comparable code of 35221?

Dx: Type 1A endoleak
Op performed:  Repair of type I endoleak using Aptus endostapler

Procedure:  Under satisfactory general endotracheal aneshesia, the rt femoral artery was accessed percutaneously and the tract was dilated to admit a 9-French sheath.  Two Proglide closure devices were placed but not deployed and the 9-French sehath was replaced.  Angiography using a pigtail catheter was then done through the sheath showing the type I endoleak at the proximal aortic edge on the left lateral side.  Following this, the pigtail was removed and an Archer wire was placed up through the graft into the thoracic aorta.  An 18-French valved sheath was then placed over the guidewire and positioned in the main body of the endograft.  The Rt brachial artery was tehn used to place a pigtail catheter above the graft.  The Aptus endostapler steerable guide catheter was then passed into the graft and the staple catheter was then delivered into this.  Using a combination of angulation and positioning, 10 staples were placed at the left lateral margin and posterior margins of the endograft.  Follow up angiography revealed complete sealing of the endoleak and all the hardwire was removed.  The proglide devices were deployed and hemostasis was accomplished in the groin without difficulty.

Thank you for the help


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 10, 2012)

I would lean toward unlisted 37799. 

Donna J. Richmond


----------

